# How to post a pic



## Cam (Nov 2, 2007)

Okay, trying to be a part of technology...anyone have a "how to post pics for dummies" tutorial. On the other forum I can just click "copy" the "paste" into the reply area...It won't let me do that here.

Thanks!


----------



## wayne.bob (Nov 2, 2007)

you could use photobucket.com and copy and paste the code.


----------



## Cam (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank you! I got it...I posted it on the Introductions where I said Hi!

I'll try it here too...

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa140/Cam5Pictures/Calvin003.jpg

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa140/Cam5Pictures/Calvin004.jpg

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa140/Cam5Pictures/Calvin002.jpg


----------



## Josh (Nov 2, 2007)

there are instructions here:
http://tortoiseforum.org/misc.php?action=help&hid=7

as well as in the Help Forum from the front page


----------



## wayne.bob (Nov 3, 2007)

your welcome. glad i could help.


----------



## cvalda (Nov 4, 2007)

great pics!!! such a cutie!


----------



## Cam (Nov 4, 2007)

Thank you
We have discovered that he is NOT the 6 month old CB RT we were told at PetSmart though. 
With help, he is estimated to be about 10 YEARS old. (upon close inspection he is a male). 

After a lengthy call to the manager she admitted that they use Lasco and that whoever this Lasco is does "A lot of wild caught". She said "No way!" when I told her how old he is. "But he's so little" 

I explained that for a male RT to be 5 inches he is not even close to a 6 month old RT. She was under the assumption that their growth rate was the same as a dog...completed in a year. I admit, although I researched how big they get, diet etc. I never looked for how long it takes them to get to their full size. So when the employee handed out the information I accepted it. My fault entirely.


----------



## cvalda (Nov 4, 2007)

Are you talking about the one you posted pics of in this thread?

Have the others here looked at that? That doesn't look like a Russian to me at all! Of course I don't have a lot of experience in tortoises but his design is soooo different from all of my Russians!

He is very handsome, though!


----------



## Cam (Nov 4, 2007)

Yes. He was sold to us as a Russian. I was reading on Joe H.'s website
that there are 3 different RT species. Our looks like the description of the more domed RT. But I could be completely wrong, as usual.


----------



## cvalda (Nov 4, 2007)

we'll have to have some "experts" look at it! LOL! It's just the markings on the shell seem too nice and defined from my experiences of Russians. but like I said, that is limited so I could be wrong too!!! if that IS a russian, I'm jealous because the markings are AWESOME! anyways I hope you can get definite answer from someone here, because if it's not a russian, then a different diet may be in order, depending on what he is! i *think* often petstores mix russians and hermanns together and sell them as russians... so maybe that's what happened???


----------



## JustAnja (Nov 4, 2007)

Honestly it looks more like a Greek Tortoise to me. I will send the pics to a Tort buddy of mine who will be able to ID positively. 

I hate Petsmart and all the other large chain stores! grrr


Congrats on the new Tort anyways.


----------



## JustAnja (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey Cam, Can you get me a shot of the tail? Just snap a pic from behind and maybe one of his belly? 

How much did you have to pay for it?


----------



## JustAnja (Nov 4, 2007)

OK HermanniChris says Testudo graeca terrestris *Golden Greek*



Time to change up your plan for the tort a wee bit. They have a few different needs than Russians do. Just google up Greek Tortoise care.


----------



## Cam (Nov 4, 2007)

cvalda said:


> we'll have to have some "experts" look at it! LOL! It's just the markings on the shell seem too nice and defined from my experiences of Russians. but like I said, that is limited so I could be wrong too!!! if that IS a russian, I'm jealous because the markings are AWESOME! anyways I hope you can get definite answer from someone here, because if it's not a russian, then a different diet may be in order, depending on what he is! i *think* often petstores mix russians and hermanns together and sell them as russians... so maybe that's what happened???



That is what I am worried about. I am sticking to romaine lettuce, timothy hay and carrots. I think these are pretty safe no matter what he is?


----------



## Cam (Nov 4, 2007)

JustAnja said:


> Hey Cam, Can you get me a shot of the tail? Just snap a pic from behind and maybe one of his belly?
> 
> Ed is leaning towards Hermann's. How much did you have to pay for it?



He was $85.00. I stareted a new thread in the RT forum. With several pics. I hope they are clear enough, let me know...it is titled 
"Russian Tortoise or Not?"


----------



## Cam (Nov 4, 2007)

JustAnja said:


> Honestly it looks more like a Greek Tortoise to me. I will send the pics to a Tort buddy of mine who will be able to ID positively.
> 
> I hate Petsmart and all the other large chain stores! grrr
> 
> ...



Thank you! And I agree.


----------



## T-P (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi cam, lovely tortoise, and it is a golden greek...and what a BEAUTY!
congrats!


----------



## Cam (Nov 5, 2007)

Calvin is measuring...

*12 cm long (about 4&3/4 inches)
8.5 cm wide (about 3&3/8 inches)
5.5 cm high (about 2&1/4 inches)

345 grams (weight)*

Any ideas for age based on above measurements?
http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa140/Cam5Pictures/Calvin2008.jpg


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 5, 2007)

Growth rate
The rate of growth can vary a lot between individuals, even
within the same clutch, but a rough, Ã¢â‚¬ËœhandyÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ size guide is:-
1 year - length of little finger
2 years - length of ring finger
3 years - length of middle finger
5 years - length of palm
10 years old - length of hand

this is taken from http://www.tlady.clara.net/TortGuide/Guide.PDF
She has a wealth of info on Greeks.
Also if you can ger the Mediterranean Tortoises book by Brian Pursall it will, at least it did, help me alot.
as did this address for the Jackson Ratio which is only good for greek tortoises (its a form of mesurement and weights) http://www.tortoisetrust.org/articles/jackson.html

My male is 520 grams 
My Female is 940 grams
They are approx. 10-13 years per the vet and the prev. owner


----------



## Cam (Nov 6, 2007)

Crazy1 said:


> Growth rate
> The rate of growth can vary a lot between individuals, even
> within the same clutch, but a rough, Ã¢â‚¬ËœhandyÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ size guide is:-
> 1 year - length of little finger
> ...




Thank you so much for this very helpful information and links
Sounds like you have some beautiful animals!


----------

